# The Secret Word



## Severus Snape (Aug 18, 2010)

The game is simple. It's sort of like Hangman. I give you the amount of letters in the word and a clue. You have to guess. After 10 guesses, I win. If anyone beats me, they give the letters and the clue and follows like above. It has to be about Pokemon though.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Clue: Shiny gold and silver


----------

